# Overview of Redemptive History



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 24, 2005)

Looking for some thoughts or comments on this article: http://www.dominionandglory.org/articles/redemptivehistory.html

If you wish to e-mail or u2u me the comments, that is fine. Thanks!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 24, 2005)

Dude, you totally missed the main idea of Scripture. this is what it is supposed to look like:

You have to understand the Bible in light of seven "administrations" which God dealt with his people. Many Bible teachers are divided between 7 and 9 economies:

1. Man Innocent 

2. Man under Consceince

3. Man under Human Government (Abraham to the Giving of the Law)

4. Man Under Promise (Moses to the coming of Christ

5. Man under Grace (The Church Age)

6. Man under Judgment (The Tribulation)

7. Man under Personal Reign of Christ (The Millennium)

8. Man in New Heaven


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow! You're totally right, how could I miss that. We might even call them *DISPENSATIONS*!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, my friend, you made it to print!

I normally will not use up my ink and paper unless it happens to be REALLY important. 
An overview such as the one you provided I think will be very useful (to myself first) to others.


Nice work, and thanks!


(yeah, that's right... the coveted "thumbs up"!)


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Well, my friend, you made it to print!
> 
> I normally will not use up my ink and paper unless it happens to be REALLY important.
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement.


----------

